# spotty rep



## bydand (Dec 3, 2007)

Just tried to rep MACaver and got a message I couldn't rep that post. It was a post made today if that makes a difference.  But just repped somebody else in another thread without a problem.  Any thoughts?  

BTW, I do like the reset.  Kind of ids-heartening to see less than 100 rep points and only one green pip, and able to give only 5 out, but what the heck.  I think it will be good to get back to what it was originally for.


----------



## exile (Dec 3, 2007)

bydand said:


> Just tried to rep MACaver and got a message I couldn't rep that post. It was a post made today if that makes a difference.  But just repped somebody else in another thread without a problem.  Any thoughts?
> 
> BTW, I do like the reset.  Kind of ids-heartening to see less than 100 rep points and only one green pip, and able to give only 5 out, but what the heck.  I think it will be good to get back to what it was originally for.



Not all fora are reppable now, Scott. That's probably the reason.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 3, 2007)

Where was it?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2007)

I just got a can't give rep. here message in:
General Martial Arts Talk

It'd be nice to get the message when I clicked the rep. button, not after I typed the comment!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 3, 2007)

hmm.....I'll check the permissions again..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 3, 2007)

I need the following info:

Which forum.
Which thread.
Which post.

So far, I'm not able to reproduce the issue.


----------



## bydand (Dec 4, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I need the following info:
> 
> Which forum.
> Which thread.
> ...




Forum: The Bar and Grill - probably the reason right there.
Thread: Does this make me a bad person
Post: #3 from MACaver

Didn't know some fora were going to be non-rep ones.  As soon as I read that, I remember you mentioning it someplace while the talks about the reset were going on, but for the life of me can't remember what was said.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 4, 2007)

bydand said:


> Forum: The Bar and Grill - probably the reason right there.
> Thread: Does this make me a bad person
> Post: #3 from MACaver
> 
> Didn't know some fora were going to be non-rep ones.  As soon as I read that, I remember you mentioning it someplace while the talks about the reset were going on, but for the life of me can't remember what was said.


Same issue for me as well, same section and thread but with all the poseters. Im the OP and wanted to dish out the rep to the people that gave good replies but it wont let me.

B


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 4, 2007)

B&G isn't on the repable list. Think I put the full list in the last rep discussion.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2007)

I can't recall which post I was trying, but it was in General (b/c I copied-and-pasted that title) and the rep. button did work at first. Maybe I was switching between open windows/tabs and the cookies got confused about where I was when?


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 6, 2007)

I just got this in the CMA section, External/internal thread started by Steel Tiger (seems it was his second post in the thread). Surely the CMA threads are reppable?  Or is it because some arts don't wear rank, so no MT rank either?


----------

